# how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic should read this. lol.



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

_Quote »_Last July I was looking for a tune for my K04 setup. I looked around between quite a few different options (GIAC, UNI, Eurodyne). One of the things I was looking for in the tune was the SAI delete option, as I had to remove my SAI pump to make room for my intercooler piping. After weighing all my options I decided to go with the Uni Stage 2+ tune. At that time (beginning of August '09) I purchased all of the items necesary for the tune from 034 (034 TIP, 3" Maf Housing, injectors, etc). They had told me for the SAI delete function I would need to send my ECU directly to Uni in Canada as they were the only ones that could add the SAI delete option. At that time I called UNI, gave them all ecu info, etc. They told me no problem, fill out the order sheet on their website, mail in the ECU. The turn around time was very quick from Uni to get my ECU back. They did the tune, and sent the ECU overnight. I was very pleased with their turnaround time. 
While my ECU was gone, I had ripped out my SAI system, installed the blockoff plate over the Combi valve, etc, so when I received my ECU I could be ready to go and get my car back on the road.
However when I got the ECU back it did not have the SAI delete option added. I called UNI and asked them why it was not put on. They told me that even though I had an ME7 ECU that they could not do it because it was narrowband and it was not possible to be done on a narrowband ECU.


_Quote »_I'm glad to hear you where able to get the tune you where looking for, I had the same problem. I sent my ECU to UNI for the SAI delete and found out it could not be done, it was just a waste of money. I've been searching for a way to do this through VAG-COM however never found any good information. (xxxxxx) Any chance you can help me out on this?


dump bin from ecu. either via obd in the car or obd on the bench. i use a bench harness and bootpin. if you ever bad flash youll have to bootmode anyways.
original:








modded:








flash modded file and no more dtc's!
exact locations are different based upon ecu #. but the above screenshots will give you a general idea on location of hex. dont forget the checksums. a basic hex editor will not work.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (reflected)*

Once again, awesome hacking info


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (l88m22vette)*

You tellem Ian








and you have a package on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4764430

Please help with your ME7 knowledge.
I can not find any straight answers, and I am not sure why. It is not like this is some trade secret. 
ARgh


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

Im still confused as how to do it and what to eliminate? Will you give more info?


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Could you elaborate?
IE how you came across this information, how to dump the bin file, how to flash a new bin file, etc.
The specific offset you have highlighted in your second screenshot is null in both screenshots so I am assuming it has nothing to do with the actual delete?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jeffcoan)*

no, it doesnt have anything to do with the actual delete. all the modified code is shown in the screenshot.


_Modified by reflected at 4:13 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_You tellem Ian








and you have a package on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (reflected)*

what's the one DTC that you left in?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (elRey)*

its not a dtc. but its for the front o2.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (reflected)*

not a DTC... a lookup for a DTC? What is the pin # for the bootpin? ECU connector pin or chip pin on PCB inside ECU?



_Modified by elRey at 9:44 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (elRey)*

a pin on the flash.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

interesting


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (reflected)*

Wow. Very generous post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

nice to see you post again Ian i thought u moved on to bigger and better things.. guess i was wrong


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice, however UNI was able to delete my SAI and I had a narrowband ecu...I am no longer with UNI and do not advise anyone go BT with UNI who is narrowband. I can not speak for their wideband files.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_nice to see you post again Ian i thought u moved on to bigger and better things.. guess i was wrong

thanks. id been stockpiling this info for a while.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat info...... whats up w/ the disable immo3?.......


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_neat info...... whats up w/ the disable immo3?.......

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4756488


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (reflected)*

A couple questions:
-what software was used to dump the bin? Will CalumSult work?
-what software was used to flash the modified BIN?


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Stixsp11)*

oh god...here come 5,000 n00bs to break their ECUs.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (thom337)*

You gotta start somewhere my man, were all newbs at one point, and this forum is where the transition from newb begins, and if were not willing to risk our ECU's, were not taken that intital step away from newb-ory, and we will remain newbs forever on. So those comments tend to bug me just a tad.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (thom337)*

As a BIG tip to all those guys out there that want to do this, you need to buy some equipment and also understand how to read/manipulate code...this not as simple as just changing a few numbers (although it is)


----------



## T3hD0gg (Jan 28, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't call this a "how to"... More like a small hint to a complicated process.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Reflected, you never fail to dissappoint. Thanks for the good info! Keep up the research!


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Stixsp11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stixsp11* »_You gotta start somewhere my man, were all newbs at one point, and this forum is where the transition from newb begins, and if were not willing to risk our ECU's, were not taken that intital step away from newb-ory, and we will remain newbs forever on. So those comments tend to bug me just a tad.

Only now when n00bs **** up their pedal maps so at they request 100% at 0% pedal, they run over me on the sidewalk.
Its one thing to be a n00b and learn online, we all start there, but there will be people that try and figure out all this stuff in a day and they will cost themselves thousands of dollars. Just as a word of warning, unless you're willing to put in many hours into understanding this stuff you should back away because it's cheaper to let someone who knows how do to it tackle it for a comparatively small fee. Although I'm guessing 99% of the people that read this will never figure out how to actually implement it.


----------



## DGAFXXX (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Ian. I was glad to pay Ian to do this for me, then to try and do it myself. Plus you need a cable capable of flashing, as well as a program like winOLS which is quite pricey. You can use other software, but I dont think it corrects your checksums which is the most important part.
But if anyone needs this done I can vouch for the OP (Ian). He got my ECU, had it fixed and shipped back to me that same day. I only wish I would have known about him sooner.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Stixsp11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stixsp11* »_A couple questions:
-what software was used to dump the bin? Will CalumSult work?
-what software was used to flash the modified BIN?

same software was used to dump bin and reflashed modified file. you, however, neglected to ask what software was used to do the actual editing. thats probably the most important part.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (DGAFXXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGAFXXX* »_Thanks again Ian. I was glad to pay Ian to do this for me, then to try and do it myself. Plus you need a cable capable of flashing, as well as a program like winOLS which is quite pricey. You can use other software, but I dont think it corrects your checksums which is the most important part.
But if anyone needs this done I can vouch for the OP (Ian). He got my ECU, had it fixed and shipped back to me that same day. I only wish I would have known about him sooner.


thanks.







er, i hope you didnt mind me borrowing a clip of your original post.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
same software was used to dump bin and reflashed modified file. you, however, neglected to ask what software was used to do the actual editing. thats probably the most important part.









Ah I just assumed you used winhex to do the editing. Well in that case, what software did you use to dump/flash the modified bin file, and what software did you use to perform the editing? This would be quite useful to me being that I have to pass emissions by the 24th of this month haha


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Stixsp11)*

i used just a generic software that works with the tool (galletto). winols to edit. it fixes the chcksums. did you not read my original post?


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (reflected)*

Well thank you kind sir for your contribution!


----------



## morality (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (reflected)*

Where did you buy this winols? Was it expensive?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (morality)*

google ?


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (reflected)*

OK, so what kind of "equipment" do you need to flash via obd? Simply a VAG-COM cable as it will also flash the values for unisettings, or more elaborate stuff, please explain. I dont see any difference in the Galletto 1260 EOBDII Flasher as my USB VAG cable (I have both a generic and a true VAG)

What kind of EEPROM reader/flasher do you use?


_Modified by max13b2 at 9:23 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (max13b2)*

vagcom cable will not work. to read and write eeprom i desolder and use an external programmer.


----------



## morality (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (reflected)*

I found winols on google thanks. Tried to email evc about it but their email isn't working. They say they only provide pricing to tuning companies on their website. Is that true and did you have to call them to get it or what?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (morality)*

i have never dealt with evc. try googling some more.


----------



## morality (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (reflected)*

the only other links I see are to cracked versions. Are you saying you are using stolen software to steal software modify it and then sell it on here? Seems questionable at best and criminal at worst.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (morality)*

im not selling any software. all i did was post information on how to make an edit to disable readiness.
i never once sold any software. i never once leaked anybodies software or code. i dont care about that. im not a tuner. i made a few edits to boost/timing on my car and went about my business.
people come to me needing readiness codes off. some people have stock ecus, giac, apr, and unitronic. ive worked on all of them. i edit them, reflash it, and send it back.
i do not sell anything. i edit code already on the ecu. that the original owner paid for.


_Modified by reflected at 10:39 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## morality (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (reflected)*

I see. So you just use the stolen software to do it? I only saw you selling services in your signature, you were bragging about being able to beat the anti-theft measures of Unitronic and you said you hadn't bought the Winols. I didn't realize where you drew the line.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (morality)*

i never said i didnt buy winols. i just said ive never dealt with evc.
and yep, youre right. i did crack some super secure unitronic anti theft measures. some epoxy.








go troll another thread.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (morality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morality* »_I see. So you just use the stolen software to do it? I only saw you selling services in your signature, you were bragging about being able to beat the anti-theft measures of Unitronic and you said you hadn't bought the Winols. I didn't realize where you drew the line.


----------



## sciroccodriver (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow... he creates a login just to mess with you anonymously. I agree with what was said elsewhere Ian.... it all belongs to Bosch if we want to get technical and I'd *assume* these tuners who ARE making money off of this stuff haven't given Bosch any money. Keep doing what you do Ian.... its a blast to see you buck the system. If these guys were smart somebody would get you on their payroll helping them figure out the next problem....


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccodriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccodriver* »_Wow... he creates a login just to mess with you anonymously. I agree with what was said elsewhere Ian.... it all belongs to Bosch if we want to get technical and I'd *assume* these tuners who ARE making money off of this stuff haven't given Bosch any money. Keep doing what you do Ian.... its a blast to see you buck the system. If these guys were smart somebody would get you on their payroll helping them figure out the next problem....

Software and data/information belong to nobody. 
You can not patent, protect, or otherwise do anything to it. It is all futile. The only thing you can do is make it difficult to steal, read and replicate in an attempt to lock it down.
That is just how it is. That being said, I still pay for my tunes and software. 
I also use free software whenever possible.
I do have experience with symmetrical cryptography embedded systems design and assembly language. This stuff is tedious work, and folks deserve compensation.
There is 100% nothing wrong with what reflected is doing, and I find it awesome that he knows the memory segmentation and page layout/ofsetting better at points than unitronic does.
Reflected sir, I crack a beer and enjoy the earth when I get home tonight in your name. Keep up the good work and hacking.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

lol @ enjoy the earth. it took me a second read, but i think i got it.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccodriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccodriver* »_If these guys were smart somebody would get you on their payroll helping them figure out the next problem....

i sent unitronic my phone #. hahahahaha.


----------



## burble X2 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Reflected sir, I crack a beer and enjoy the earth when I get home tonight in your name. Keep up the good work and hacking.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2.


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice to see someone doin' werk, not much new info here for a while, mostly ads nd n00bs in the 1.8T forum... I wouldn't attempt this, but I might send you my ecu, haha.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EugeneDubbin* »_Nice to see someone doin' werk, not much new info here for a while, mostly ads nd n00bs in the 1.8T forum... I wouldn't attempt this, but I might send you my ecu, haha. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (morality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morality* »_I see. So you just use the stolen software to do it? I only saw you selling services in your signature, you were bragging about being able to beat the anti-theft measures of Unitronic and you said you hadn't bought the Winols. I didn't realize where you drew the line. 


haha i bet this is someone from unitronic


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

probably is. i got quite the im's from unitronic.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*

hmm i wonder if there is a way i can use a bench flasher to do this.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

of course. how do you think i do it?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (reflected)*

lol at how much reading between the lines there is in this thread


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

haha.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (thom337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thom337* »_
Only now when n00bs **** up their pedal maps so at they request 100% at 0% pedal, they run over me on the sidewalk.

you mean like this?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

hah! Win








Reflected you have a PM coming. I need you to fix some things in my wife's ECU at some point.


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
you mean like this?










haha....yes, exactly like that. Hey, thats almost as good of an idea as the $300 sprint booster thing they sell!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (max13b2)*

Im sure all you Uni haters will enjoy....








any help on this would be great by the way, to all you VR6t guru's reading this.
i know this is 1.8t forum, but i had too....http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4790533 


_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 11:34 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i dont hate unitronic. but i just think its kind of crappy to tell someone something "cant be done" because they dont feel like dealing with it.


----------



## DGAFXXX (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_i dont hate unitronic. but i just think its kind of crappy to tell someone something "cant be done" because they dont feel like dealing with it.

+1


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (reflected)*

The changes in binary that you posted, those only prevent DTCs from popping up and causing CEL, right? 
What about defaulting readiness to passed? Does that involve more?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (elRey)*

edits tell ecu the system is not present on the car or disabled. so it automatically shows passed. which in turn, keeps the cel away.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: how to: permanently delete rear o2/secondary air injection dtc's. unitronic sh ... (reflected)*

very cool. tks


----------



## airflap (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (max13b2)*

reflected did you get my PM??


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (airflap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airflap* »_reflected did you get my PM??

no ?
edit: wait, its in my history list.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (reflected)*

I know you get this a lot: check you IMs


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

reflected said:


> edits tell ecu the system is not present on the car or disabled. so it automatically shows passed. which in turn, keeps the cel away.


I though the new problem was that because of the instant readiness pass when the new smog testers reset the ECU and they see it already at passed they fail you because they can tell you have something in your software to auto pass the smog readiness?

If that didn't make sense heres the scenario:

Smog test check to see you have emissions readiness passed
Smog test then resets ECU and sets all readiness to NOT passed
Smog tester then check and if any of the readinesses are already passed because of messing around with the coding you fail the test.


----------



## vdubbin_e_style (Oct 16, 2007)

I def gotta get this done:thumbup:, reflected, pm me so we can do some business :beer: 

esco.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

You are definitely the guy I was looking for. You have pm I need you to get rid of my sai code.

I tried sending a pm but your inbox is full
Hey I deleted all emissions and did all the resistors necessary but sai code keeps coming back. Need you to work your magic. Also what is the immo delete? Please send me your # so we can set up me shipping you my ecu and price. Also I have a 1.8t 20th stock ecu. Thanks I appreciate the help.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry, cleaned my pm box. its been full for a little while apparently. :banghead:


----------



## innerdem0ns85 (Mar 1, 2014)

reflected said:


> _Quote »_Last July I was looking for a tune for my K04 setup. I looked around between quite a few different options (GIAC, UNI, Eurodyne). One of the things I was looking for in the tune was the SAI delete option, as I had to remove my SAI pump to make room for my intercooler piping. After weighing all my options I decided to go with the Uni Stage 2+ tune. At that time (beginning of August '09) I purchased all of the items necesary for the tune from 034 (034 TIP, 3" Maf Housing, injectors, etc). They had told me for the SAI delete function I would need to send my ECU directly to Uni in Canada as they were the only ones that could add the SAI delete option. At that time I called UNI, gave them all ecu info, etc. They told me no problem, fill out the order sheet on their website, mail in the ECU. The turn around time was very quick from Uni to get my ECU back. They did the tune, and sent the ECU overnight. I was very pleased with their turnaround time.
> While my ECU was gone, I had ripped out my SAI system, installed the blockoff plate over the Combi valve, etc, so when I received my ECU I could be ready to go and get my car back on the road.
> However when I got the ECU back it did not have the SAI delete option added. I called UNI and asked them why it was not put on. They told me that even though I had an ME7 ECU that they could not do it because it was narrowband and it was not possible to be done on a narrowband ECU.
> 
> ...





ok so i know this post is old but i need help. 

im trying to delete the 2ed o2 sensor and the evap system in bolt of my cars. this is the only straight forward thread ive found for the 02. it looks like you had photos in here as visual aids. but they are not showing up on my devices. can someone help me? :banghead:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

The pictures will only be accurate for that ecu number and software revision. 

It's posted as a guide where to find it, check out nefmoto forums


----------

